# The right Marigold



## River14 (Jul 19, 2011)

As far as my research has gone the correct marigold to feed is "pot marigold". Dont know if everyone has found that too?

I tried both the pot and African marigold and they wont touch the African. Squish a leaf and you will see why. It smells like gasoline.

Do any of yours eat the African one.

The pic bellow shows the Pot marigold the one found in feed and dried for tortoises.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 20, 2011)

Commonly known as marigold, "calendula" is a hardy annual herb that has showy orange or yellow, daisy-like flowers.The flowers of the marigold plant are used medicinally. Much of marigold's anti-inflammatory action is due to its high content of flavonoids. It also contains various saponins and carotenoids.
These flowers were first used by Indians and Arabians in herbal medicines and today, the bright colored flowers are grown throughout the world. 
Calendula extracts are known to show anti-cancer effects, especially in diseases like leukemia, melanoma, fibrosarcoma, breast, prostate, cervix, lung, pancreas and colorectal cancers. The flower extract is used to treat bee stings and scorpion bites. Since it is anti-inflammatory, calendula constricts blood vessels and helps stop bleeding. Calendula tincture is used to treat ailments like bruises, sprains, pulled muscles and sores. The oil is applied directly to the ear for reducing earache. Calendula tea is prepared and consumed for treating ear infections. Calendula tea is used as eyewash for sore, reddened eyes. The tea is also used to aid digestion, stimulate the immune system, detoxify the body and regulate the menstruation cycle. Calendula helps in forming new blood vessels and heals wounds such as cuts and scratches. Its oil stimulates blood circulation and induces sweating, thus reducing body heat and feverâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦So let your tort munch away on clean fresh flowers of this species!

Happy Tort~N

JD~


----------



## Neal (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey JD, I was going to say that.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 20, 2011)

Good to know. I was growing some Marigolds from seed but the squirrels keep eating it before it gets big so haven't fed it yet. I will definitely look for this variety now. BTW also just purchased a live animal trap. The squirrels are going to go live in a desert far far away. I have had it with them.


----------



## River14 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes its commonly called Pot marigold native to Southern Europe. Sadly now Im in Hong Kong it wont grow that well, will try in winter.

Im keeping an eye out in health food shops for the whole dry flower....so far they just have petals and tea. 

Maybe I can bath them in warm pure marigold leaf tea JD?

I never knew beyond tortoise food the stuff was so positively healthy for us too, thanks.

The problem for people who dont know is that Tagetes species are also commonaly called marigolds but aren't the right kind.


----------



## Watermelon (Jul 20, 2011)

Pot marigold is fine however french marigold should NOT be fed.


----------



## River14 (Jul 20, 2011)

Watermelon said:


> Pot marigold is fine however french marigold should NOT be fed.



Yes they are native to South America and alternatively called African marigolds, Mexican marigolds and French marigolds depending on the species hybrid or cultivar.

So better include this is not it picture  and this is. The leaf is a big clue as its so different

From left to right......wrong wrong right


----------



## Angi (Jul 20, 2011)

JD~ Why do you know so much about plants? You are going to have me eating flowers


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 21, 2011)

Angi said:


> JD~ Why do you know so much about plants? You are going to have me eating flowers



Well...Angi ...Not to hijack Rivers thread , but Iam an avid horticulturist as well as a Tortosie knucklehead...specializing in Tropicals like Plumerias and Bamboo...but love all plants for sure. Here are just a few of the more "hard to find " ' plumies I grow ~ 












Happy Tort~N planting ...

JD~


----------



## Angi (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful! The first ones look like the fake flowers they sale in Hawaii on hair clips. I am sure River will forgive the hijack after your detailed answer

After looking at River's pix (thank you for posting) I am really bummed. I have never seen the good one, but the bad ones are everywhere.


----------



## River14 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love plants I studied as a horticulturist doing in-vitro propagation of endangered African flora, gardened on four continents. In fact I imported a load of Plumerias from Florida, basically just meter long thick sticks. Im constantly at the bangkok plant market looking for interesting things even brought back a few lovely bamboo's. Hijack away, though try and keep it to things a tortoise might actually eat as we are all on a learning curve on this and other fora topics.


----------



## Angi (Jul 21, 2011)

So how do I get the right Merigolds? I looked today and the tags just said marigolds or giant marigolds.


----------



## River14 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ha did you not see the pictures?


----------



## Angi (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes and I have never seen a merigold that looks like that and noe I really want one . It almost looks like a Gerber Daisey to me.


----------



## ascott (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Angi....hey, you have some AWESOME nurseries down in your area...heck, a couple right in your city (Sorensens).... also you can go online to www.johnnyapple.com to purchase ALL types of seeds  plants, flowers etc.

You can also do searches online plant species specific


----------



## River14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Angi look very closely at the pictures and then decide. if it looks like a Gerbera its fine OKey? The others absolutely dont. Good point


----------



## HLogic (Jul 25, 2011)

Angi, the pot marigold is more commonly known as Calendula in the USA. For the record, those of you pestered by mosquitoes might invest in the other (South American, African, French) marigolds - the ones called "marigolds" in the USA. They contain pyrethrins which repel/kill mosquitoes and other small flying pests. They are safe in tort enclosures as the torts will not over indulge on the pungent foliage. Do not expect them to rid your area of mosquitoes but they do help some...


----------



## Angi (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. now I want both types. 

Angela I don't know where that nursery is, but we do have a ton so I will do a little research and find it. I will also check out that website.

Angela~I clicked on the website you posted and it wanted to sell me a domain (?) for $2,6500. I don't think that was the plant seed site.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 25, 2011)

We have the ones that are supposed to repel mosquitoes, it helps a little and my tortoises don't eat them. They do make good shade for my smaller Sulcata's as they both started burrow's under them..


----------



## River14 (Jul 26, 2011)

Delano73 I absolutely love your responses. They make me happy. Are you in the diplomatic core by any chance. If not you have perhaps missed your vocation.

There is another mosquito plant out here in Asia its very effective as it gives off an oil that repels but doesn't exactly kill anything, one of the dogs eats it to throw up. They use it in repellants to spray on the skin. I will try and get a Latin from Cantonese. Probs is its pretty ugly and the flowers are utterly mistakable.


----------

